# papeine...



## papeine (Sep 15, 2011)

well.. I've been a member now for a couple of months and have really enjoyed the connections, problem solving and all the learnings.. so I guess it's time to post a bit about me... 

I live on 6 acres out in the country.. fairly new construction..6 years old. I built on a hay field.. so my trees are more or less twigs. I have a barn, chicken coop and riding area (besides by house). I have 1 horse (13 y/o saddlebred), 12 chickens (layers), 4 alpacas (Jieter, Franky, Triton, and Willie Walker), one mini-donkey (Eddie), a dog-cocker spanial (Maggie), 2 cats (Marty and Millie). I also board 5 other horses, two belonging to my niece and nephew and a boarder who has three. There is some land that hopefully will come for sale early next year, I would like to buy an acre or two for pasture and expand to mini-goats and maybe another mini-donkey or mini-horses. This would require an additional barn.. so we will see...


1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
I live in central minnesota... the spring, summers and fall are wonderful.. I'm sure you have heard of Minnesota winters!!!
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
There's just me and my animals.. never been and don't plan on getting married
3.    How would you define your farm?
My brother calls it the "Miesville Zoo"
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
probably get more animals
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
in 2005 I built a house and barn.. where I used to live the state took land to widen the road.. so I moved. I do plan on buying some land next to me.. hopefully anyway, if I do I will build another shed.. it will be my "mini-barn
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
nope
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
I grew up on a dairy farm, have always loved animals
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
hobby.. stickly... haven't made a dime off this yet...
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I am pretty comfortable with horses and chickens... just got a few alpacas..so I really need to learn more about them
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
Just want I am doing now.. little hobby farm
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
would be good, did try a veggie garden this year... dang frost last night took care of it!!!
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?ch
on by back porch, watching the horses graze and the chickens peck...
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
I have a small tractor.. I haven't quite mastered the bucket concept yet...but am working on it
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
not crafty at all
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
I think so.. the township I live in is pretty generous.. I have 6 horse (5 aren't mine) 4 alpacas, 1 mini-donkey, 12 chickens, 2 cats and a dog.. I plan on getting mini-goats next spring
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
nope
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
I have many flower gardens.. started this year with veggies
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
nope
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
6.2 arces in the country..off a gravel road
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
novice..big time!!!
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
no real speciality, just like farm animals
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?r
I have a masters in nursing.. I really want to be a great animal trainer.. understanding each animal, how they communicate, learn..etc..
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
nope
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
maybe
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
right where I am
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
nope
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
great question..need to think about this one...
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
not so much
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
not really.. but I do
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
Best- just watching them in the evening from by swing on the porch. Worst.. I guess it would be working with the alpacas..they are not as trusting of humans as I thought they would be
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
nope
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
the love of animals
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
nope
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
no..but would like to
35    What is on your to do list?
a lot if I buy more land
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
nope.. not sure I want too
37.   In what do you trust?
God
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
I do try...but really not that great at it
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
"Life IS good" I am totally content with my life..


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.  I admire everything you have done.   Look forward to reading your journal.  

Wishing you luck in your new venture.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds like a nice life you have there.  We woudl loev to hear some more and see pictures of your critters.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 16, 2011)

Your place sounds wonderful.  I lived in Iowa for a couple years and so I know how those Winters can be!  I love my mini donkey and will give you a warning about the mini goats.  If you get one you will be addicted.    Looking forward to reading your journal.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 17, 2011)

I would have responded to question #2 the same way until 8 years ago. Amazing how things can change in a flash.


----------



## papeine (Sep 20, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Your place sounds wonderful.  I lived in Iowa for a couple years and so I know how those Winters can be!  I love my mini donkey and will give you a warning about the mini goats.  If you get one you will be addicted.    Looking forward to reading your journal.


I can't quite figure out how to get pictures on this yet... downloading..uploading.. not a talent of mine ...yet anyway!!!!


----------



## papeine (Sep 20, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> I would have responded to question #2 the same way until 8 years ago. Amazing how things can change in a flash.


Just gotta ask... what's a moderator??


----------



## papeine (Sep 20, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> I would have responded to question #2 the same way until 8 years ago. Amazing how things can change in a flash.


well maybe there is hope...I do sell a few eggs, but it would take a heck of a lot of eggs to pay for the chicken coop I built....
maybe alpaca fiber is the ticket....


----------



## papeine (Sep 20, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Your place sounds wonderful.  I lived in Iowa for a couple years and so I know how those Winters can be!  I love my mini donkey and will give you a warning about the mini goats.  If you get one you will be addicted.    Looking forward to reading your journal.


mini-goats are next years project... they were this years..... but then I found alpacas....


----------



## papeine (Sep 20, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum.  I admire everything you have done.   Look forward to reading your journal.
> 
> Wishing you luck in your new venture.


I have belonged to backyard chickens for a couple of years...and really like it. I am sure this will be just as great


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Papeine


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------

